# S.E. Michigan Call list



## alternative

sign up here


----------



## alternative

Sean- (586) 405-9050

SCS, Roseville, Eastpointe, Grosse Pointes, Warren, Harrison Twp, Clinton Twp,


----------



## Stuffdeer

Mike- (734) 626-0974


All of Downriver, Westland, Monroe


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Mike -586-557-0135 cell
SCS, Roseville, Eastpointe, Grosse Pointes, Warren,


----------



## Glockshot73!

Chris- Warren, Sterling Heights, Madision heights, Hazel Park, 8 mile border of Detroit 
Cell. (586) 219-1133


----------



## michigancutter

Mike: Casco, Richmond, Chesterfield, Clinton Twp.,Mt. Clemens, S.C.S, Warren 
Cell:586-339-4492
Office:1-888-510-LAWN


----------



## VIPHGM

Eric -

Rochester, Rochester Hills, oakland, auburn hills, troy, sterling heights, macomb, utica, shelby, clinton twp, chesterfield, mt clemens and anything that i might have missed around there

Contact 248-379-5358 Cell 
130*415*14272 2 way


----------



## Lightningllc

Justin,

248-240-7298 cell

Howell, Milford, Farmington hills, Ann arbor. And all in the middle of that.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Lance Fort Gratiot, Port Huron, Marysville and St. Clair. Can go farther south or west in some cases.
810-650-9329


----------



## ajslands

A.J.

734-223-9302 

Downriver, Lincoln Park, Romulus, Monroe, Newport, Taylor, Allen Park.


----------



## Moonlighter

Brian - 

West Bloomfield - Sylvan Lake - Keego Harbor - Pontiac - Bloomfield - Waterford. 248-909-7435


----------



## sefh

Scott 734 368 2368. Lenawee and SW Monroe County. I can assist in either place.


----------



## flykelley

Mike, Waterford, Pontiac, Clarkston, Keggo, and all points in between. (248) 431-6443


----------



## caitlyncllc

Mark 586-291-1236
Caitlyn Construction, LLC
Fenton, Holly, Linden, Grand Blanc, Hartland, Howell....around those areas. Centered in Fenton.
Call anytime.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Will (586) 242-6303
Chesterfield, New Baltimore, The Clem, Harrison Twp, Clinton Twp, Shelby Twp


----------



## Stuffdeer

ajslands;1148373 said:


> A.J.
> 
> 734-223-9302
> 
> Downriver, Lincoln Park, Romulus, Monroe, Newport, Taylor, Allen Park.


You know, Lincoln Park, Taylor, and Allen Park are part of downriver, right?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Numbers below

Downtown Detroit - Macomb County - Eastern Oakland County


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Scott
734-837-2462 - cell

Wayne, Westland, Canton, Plymouth, Belleville


----------



## PowersTree

Neil
248.230.0644

Clarkston, Orion, Oxford, Waterford, Bloomfield, White Lk


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Peter
(734)934-1628
All of Downriver


----------



## Jays Green Daze

Jeremy
(810) 239-6661 or (810) 618-3230

Grand Blanc, Clarkston, Holly, Goodrich, Flint, Swartz Creek


----------



## Joeslawncare

Joe, 734-904-6758

All of downriver ,
Lincoln Park, Grosse ile , Romulus, Monroe, Newport, Taylor, Allen Park


----------



## alternative

Bump 
Up - Good list so far


----------



## alternative

For a HUGE "storm of the century"- i will travel out of my boundry listed above if paid properly! Thumbs Up


----------



## HGT INC.

*Networking*

Jerry

Troy, B'ham, Royal Oak, Sterling Hts, ect

248-953-9784......Thanks


----------



## goinggreen

Brandon (517)281-7076
Lansing webberville, fowlerville, perry, owosso.durand, ok Mid michigan will sum it up


----------



## redskinsfan34

Sean (734) 645-7905

Dexter, Chelsea, Grass Lake, Hamburg, Pinckney, and Ann Arbor.


----------



## superiorsnowrem

Moe
734-913-5296

Washtenaw County (Ann Arbor, Ypsilanti, Saline) and Canton


----------



## karrar0079

Alex
734-552-7407
All of Downriver


----------



## branhamt

Tom 
734-558-7790
All of Downriver

GREEN THUMB LAWN SERVICE


----------



## thandrinos

Tommy..
Dearborn area, downriver, any where south of I-696

(734) 775-7169


----------



## Ground Cover

Blaine, Croswell, Jeddo, Lake Port, Lexigton, Yale, Peck and any other small town in between


Ground Cover Services LLC

(810) 543-1635


----------



## A&LSiteService

Andy
248-361-3861 cell
Wixom to Howell


----------



## Joeslawncare

Joe - 
734-904-6758

All of Downriver


----------



## alternative

good support list for everyone to keep handy incase of emergency-


----------



## bdryer

Third Day Landscape Brad (248) 820-7234
Rochester, Rochester Hills, Troy, Auburn Hills, Oxford area, Orion, Romeo area, and anywhere else I'm needed. Based out of Leonard (yes, that's in Michigan!)


----------



## alpha01

Dave-
248-379-4261
Madison Heights, Warren, Sterling Heights, Troy, Rochester, and surrounding areas


----------



## tsnap

Tony--
248-579-63406
Inkster, Garden City, Westland, Wayne, Romulus, Canton, Belleville.....


----------



## Green Glacier

Gary 517-937-7340

Chelsea,Dexter and Ann Arbor


----------



## rjstone4

Bobby port huron St Clair 841 6388


----------



## bln

Brad (248)-982-5263. Plymouth, south lyon and every else.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

Alex, 248-277-8041 Novi,Northville


----------



## IC-Smoke

Ian
517-320-2694

Hillsdale, Co - Lenawee Co


----------



## GimmeSnow!!

Brian - 248-935-7752, waterford, clarkston, white lake, ortonville, west bloomfield, keego, pontiac, commerce, downtown Detroit


----------



## M & D LAWN

John 313 570-4346
Dearborn, Dearborn Hts, Allen Park, Lincoln Park, Taylor.


----------



## 3diamonds

Detroit Redford, Dearborn, Ferndale, Southfield, Warren
Will
248-979-1007

F-250 Boss V-Plow
Boss Spreader


----------



## Moonlighter

Updating areas I can help with once I am clear - Waterford - Clarkston - Ortonville - Pontiac.
Brian - 248-909-7435


----------



## Hillcrest2011

Mike-
248-249-5668
howell to southfield
hillcrest outdoor services


----------



## brookline

Joe
734-308-9361
All of Downriver


----------



## eatonpaving

garden city....westland.....plymouth....livonia...northville. saltings only...when we plow i am booked up.....

randy 1734-674-5822 call 24-7


----------



## Nitro1010

White Lk, Waterfrd, Keego, Blmfld Twp, Brmghm, Bev Hls, Franklin, Walled Lk, Wixom, Wolvrn Lk, Mlfrd, 

Commerce, Hghld Twp. 96-5.7L 350 2 DR 4X4 TAHOE. 2-700 cca @ 1400 cca, 7.5 

Snowdogg. Western 10 cu. Ft. spreader. PAUL @ 248-249-8615 Cntrd in WHT LK.

05 500 atv w/ 5' plow INSURED!


----------



## PlowingMI

Oxford - Orion - Addison - Leonard - Rochester - Troy 
Centered on Lakeville in Oxford

Nick - 2428.996.2020


----------



## madskier1986

Brian @ 248.225.7146

Bloomfield Hills, Bloomfield Township, Birmingham, Beverly Hills, Franklin


----------



## Strictly Snow

Shawn 
(248)841-5097 based in Oxford
North Oakland and Southern Lapeer Counties


----------



## Boomer123

Waterford, Pontiac, Clarkston, Keego Harbor, White Lake, Highland, 
Matt 248-670-5470


----------



## 3diamonds

Detroit Redford, Dearborn, Ferndale, Southfield, Warren
Will
248-979-1007
Starting at$80/hr
F-250
Boss V-Plow
Boss Spreader
Toro Snow Blowers

Property Preservation


----------



## PowersTree

Neil Powers
Outdoors Unlimited
248.230.0644

We do sidewalk work, blowing resi driveways. 
Based out of Clarkston, working in Oxford, Orion, Auburn Hills, Waterford, Bloomfield area. 

We have a decent sized sub contract route that I am obligated to, but could possibly help after I'm finished if someone is in a bind. 
Crew consists of 2 guys, 3 blowers, and spreaders, for $70/hour

A third man is with us on heavier nights.


----------



## Plowman52

Cody Rosenbum
1-810-625-7369


Burton, Flint, Grand Blanc, Clio.....


----------



## michigancutter

Wow not many eastsiders. Great list!
Bump


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Brian
586-770-1042
New Haven to Harrison Twp


----------



## Perfectcutca

Have 8 trucks plows and v-boxes & skid steers with push boxes. Fully insured. 540-905-2615 
Will travel from d.c. area with subcontract agreement with someone.


----------



## ACutAbovemi

Steve 248 722 0216
Commerce, whitelake, Waterford, farmington, Novi,


----------



## 3diamonds

still willing to travel to Mi? what would you bring?


----------



## 1982atm

2 trucks
2drivers
1 01 f350 4x4 brand new boss vxt 8'2"
1 91 k2500 4x4 (new this year rebuilt e60) meyer c7'6"

ready to roll now


----------

